# Galveston Pro/Am Returns in 2015



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

One day tournament August 8, 2015. Guides and Amateurs Included.

*Also, the Port O'Connor Invitational tournaments will ALSO have a conventional GUIDE/PRO Division this year, but you need an invitation. So if you are a guide and interested in entering that tournament, email me at [email protected] for an invitation. * If you enter both, your entry fee in the Galveston tournament is reduced.

More details to come. (Click Here)


----------

